# best shoes to use when driving long hours?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Are tennis shoes the standard? Or "dress shoe"?


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

I would go with an eight inch stiletto. Increase your tips.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I wear my normal shoes. Even if I wear slacks and a button up shirt and all that.

Over the last few years I pretty much refuse to wear any shoes that have shoe laces. Shoe laces are over-rated. I just use slip-on shoes but with aggressive rubber grips on the bottom like tennis shoes. You don't want to slip on the ice!

My shoes are like these:








I use these shoes for pretty much everything. Hiking, driving. I even used to wear a black pair in an office job once where we were supposed to wear dress shoes and nobody seemed to notice they weren't. Easy on, easy off. Not too tight but not nearly as loose as a laced shoe that is untied.

I also occasionally wear these:








I bought these for running... I really like these shoes, but they are so slow to put on and take off. Sadly they don't make these anymore... Apparently too much outrage over the Kangaroos used to make them.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Your feet are going to be under the dashboard on the driver side. Who is going to be looking at your shoes?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Your feet are going to be under the dashboard on the driver side. Who is going to be looking at your shoes?


Except when you get out to help with luggage etc.


----------



## ScUbertDoobert (Oct 12, 2017)

You get out and help with luggage?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ScUbertDoobert said:


> You get out and help with luggage?


I try to get out of the car as much as possible. It makes me feel better to get out and stretch and move around. I also don't want any stealing or damaging happening when pax put stuff in trunk.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

ScUbertDoobert said:


> You get out and help with luggage?


Even if you aren't getting out to help with luggage, supervising the pax and documenting any scratches made would seem to be a good reason to get out of the car.


----------



## Czarcastic (Sep 19, 2017)

I drive in my socks. Makes it bearable. Keep basic tennis shoes to slip on if I have to get out of the car.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

For general every day wearing, I have Ecco loafers on all day, every day.

Really comfortable, and they last a really long time.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...IAFCj-Os_DnwFg1jAmv1JKyPBj0PpADEaAm7iEALw_wcB


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

Just wanted to say if you are one of those Uber/lyft drivers that wear sandals you are a genuine piece of shiiit .... karma will come around for you


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Low cut Converse Chuck Taylor All Stars.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

flip flops or crocs


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Old Skool Vans. They have a new "light" version and they're really comfortable and light weight.
Not bulky or stiff at all. 
Great compliments on them all the time. 
I have a bunch of different styles I bought after really liking the way these fit. 
These feel much better than the original vans.


----------



## Goduckies (Mar 23, 2017)

Happy to say James I wear flip flops nobody has ever cared... was in a suit for 15 years enjoying not wearing that!


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Pair of new balance shoes. Levi's t- shirt with suspenders base ball cap and a hoodie if needed. 
Keep it simple and comfy is my motto
I drive at night mostly bar crowd no one seems to mind.



Goduckies said:


> Happy to say James I wear flip flops nobody has ever cared... was in a suit for 15 years enjoying not wearing that!


What he said.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

I wear Toms shoes.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Summertime I wear sandals or flip flops, nicely pedicured feet n toes painted pretty colors because I like girly frilly things, in the fall I wear dress boots small heels, wintertime warm, sometimes furry boots,


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> For general every day wearing, I have Ecco loafers on all day, every day.
> 
> Really comfortable, and they last a really long time.
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...IAFCj-Os_DnwFg1jAmv1JKyPBj0PpADEaAm7iEALw_wcB


These are my "daily driver" shoes as well . For casual days I wear Nike Flyknit.
I don't like driving with my toes exposed - they get too cold under the air conditioning!


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

james725 said:


> Just wanted to say if you are one of those Uber/lyft drivers that wear sandals you are a genuine piece of shiiit .... karma will come around for you


Wait why?


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

I wear toms/bobs or coach tennis shoes. Both are equally comfortable.


----------



## LyftKing$$ (Sep 14, 2017)

I have a friend who drives Select for two years now. Flip flops (drives barefoot), swim trunk bottoms and whatever graphic tee isn’t dirty that day. He’s rated 4.93 and never dropped below 4.9.

He told me when I started that nothing matters more than accurate pick ups and navigational competence.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

james725 said:


> Just wanted to say if you are one of those Uber/lyft drivers that wear sandals you are a genuine piece of shiiit .... karma will come around for you


Very odd statement!


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

...or standard comfy running shoes. Depends on who I wake up with in the morning.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Skorpio said:


> I wear Toms shoes.


I'm so sorry to hear about your lack of sex life.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Who need a sex life when you can uber + *******.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Skorpio said:


> Who need a sex life when you can uber + *******.


Exactly those sex dolls will be next and 80% of all male rideshare drivers will have one.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Brian G. said:


> Exactly those sex dolls will be next and 80% of all male rideshare drivers will have one.


That's one of the things that was interesting when I drove Yellow Cab. In the 1990's, people bought their blow up dolls , smut, martial aids in person in sleazy little shops- instead of doing it online.

Ditto with the hookers. If someone wanted to have relations with a hoe, they had to go where they were hanging out on a street corner. There was no doubt as to what anyone was up to.

Driving past those interesting characters at a stupid hour past midnight and sometimes picking them up, that was interesting.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I got these Adidas tennis shoe because my feet were really hurting me. The trick was this time bought them about a size and a half too big. Now my toes don't hurt anymore.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

LyftKing$$ said:


> I have a friend who drives Select for two years now. Flip flops (drives barefoot), swim trunk bottoms and whatever graphic tee isn't dirty that day. He's rated 4.93 and never dropped below 4.9.
> 
> He told me when I started that nothing matters more than accurate pick ups and navigational competence.


Not swim trunks but I either wear cargo shorts most of the time, sometimes basketball shorts, with a golf polo and flip flops or crocs all year around.


----------



## Blue Poodle (May 16, 2017)

Adidas Sambas. That way I can run if needed.


----------



## LyftKing$$ (Sep 14, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Not swim trunks but I either wear cargo shorts most of the time, sometimes basketball shorts, with a golf polo and flip flops or crocs all year around.


I guess I should specify board shorts.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Anything over 70 degrees and I wear Sandles. Usually nicer shorts or jeans with a plain shirt or polo 
When it's colder I'll wear regular lose fitting tennis shoes and my lyft fleece


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I usually wear my Doc Martens, but I'm a boot person. However tennis shoes do work just fine too. Now if you wan't to make that ,"don't screw with me today" statement I strongly recommend either of the boots I attached to this message.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I try to get out of the car as much as possible. It makes me feel better to get out and stretch and move around. I also don't want any stealing or damaging happening when pax put stuff in trunk.


Getting out of the car frequently helps me feel better at the end of the day. 
It really does help people. 
Get your ass out of that car!



james725 said:


> Just wanted to say if you are one of those Uber/lyft drivers that wear sandals you are a genuine piece of shiiit .... karma will come around for you


Just wanted to say that if you post stupid messages on this forum you are a genuine piece of shit....
Karma is coming for you


----------



## sbstar07 (Aug 31, 2017)

None I like to drive barefoot. Its the best!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Are tennis shoes the standard? Or "dress shoe"?


 I wear Florsheim loafers, they are leather and fit my feet like a glove, and can easily slip them off when I'm resting. Tennis shoes I don't like for my 10 hour shifts. I don't like shoes I can't easily slip on and off. When I'm home, I'm always barefoot or wearing only socks, I really don't like shoes that much, period.

But, socks are an issue for me. I don't have diabetes but I wear diabetes socks as they don't constrict blood flow like most socks will ( this is an issue when I got older, never had much of a problem with it when I was younger ).



ratethis said:


> Summertime I wear sandals or flip flops, nicely pedicured feet n toes painted pretty colors because I like girly frilly things, in the fall I wear dress boots small heels, wintertime warm, sometimes furry boots,


I suppose girls like pedicures. I couldn't imagine sitting in a salon and someone messing with my feet, yech, that's sounds positively eerie (and horrific for the manicurist ). I'm so glad I was born a dude.


----------



## brick656 (Jun 18, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I wear my normal shoes. Even if I wear slacks and a button up shirt and all that.
> 
> Over the last few years I pretty much refuse to wear any shoes that have shoe laces. Shoe laces are over-rated. I just use slip-on shoes but with aggressive rubber grips on the bottom like tennis shoes. You don't want to slip on the ice!
> 
> ...


I often wear my "toe shoes", as the wife refers to them as.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> For general every day wearing, I have Ecco loafers on all day, every day.
> 
> Really comfortable, and they last a really long time.
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...IAFCj-Os_DnwFg1jAmv1JKyPBj0PpADEaAm7iEALw_wcB


I had a pair for three years&#8230; until the heel decided to randomly come off.


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I try to get out of the car as much as possible. It makes me feel better to get out and stretch and move around. I also don't want any stealing or damaging happening when pax put stuff in trunk.


I roll up with my doors locked, verifying identity through the pass side rear window rolled down. If the pax has anything belonging in the trunk, I manually open my driver's door only, with the other doors remaining locked, while I exit and open the trunk manually with my key.

This way I completely control access to my trunk, and to the passenger compartment.

Then I go back around and open the door locks using the button on the driver's door, as I hop back in the driver's seat.


----------



## Monkchoi (Feb 2, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I try to get out of the car as much as possible. It makes me feel better to get out and stretch and move around. I also don't want any stealing or damaging happening when pax put stuff in trunk.


Or slamming the trunk. Or figuring out how it opens.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

"driving shoes" very light and comfortable easy to slip off. 

Moccasins in the summer. Again light and easy to slip off.

Rockport light sole boots for the wet days of winter. 

Mainly light easy on and off. I get out of the car and help load folks and inspect for items before they are left behind. 

And, Do get out of the car as frequently as possible because of the potential pitfalls of sitting for extended periods of time.


----------



## Monkchoi (Feb 2, 2016)

Andretti said:


> I roll up with my doors locked, verifying identity through the pass side rear window rolled down. If the pax has anything belonging in the trunk, I manually open my driver's door only, with the other doors remaining locked, while I exit and open the trunk manually with my key.
> 
> This way I completely control access to my trunk, and to the passenger compartment.
> 
> Then I go back around and open the door locks using the button on the driver's door, as I hop back in the driver's seat.


Steel-toe boots to kick out (literally and figuratively) pax holes.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

oh! seems i offended the sensitivities of some mod when i declared this featured question lame! lol


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

This.



Kodyhead said:


> Not swim trunks but I either wear cargo shorts most of the time, sometimes basketball shorts, with a golf polo and flip flops or crocs all year around.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

If you wear slipons, as I do often, don't slip them off with a pax in the car, especially near the end of your work day.



Andretti said:


> I roll up with my doors locked, verifying identity through the pass side rear window rolled down. If the pax has anything belonging in the trunk, I manually open my driver's door only, with the other doors remaining locked, while I exit and open the trunk manually with my key.
> 
> This way I completely control access to my trunk, and to the passenger compartment.
> 
> Then I go back around and open the door locks using the button on the driver's door, as I hop back in the driver's seat.


While your pax heads to the door and starts yanking on the lever before you've unlocked it, not understanding why it's not open.


----------



## NG Warmachine (Apr 25, 2017)

I literally just wear whatever I'm going to wear to the gym after my shift. If I'm not going to the gym, I wear what I'm going to wear to the gym for the next day LOL


----------



## PapaPaul (Jun 13, 2017)

Official Formula One racing shoes.









SFI 3.3/5 certified and includes SFI Tag
Single eedfit closure
Low cut Achilles support for maximum flexibility
Fleece Nomex® lining
Satin Suede toe, heel and lace guard reinforcements
Triple layer anterior toe area for added wear protection
Non-slip, super sensitive PU sole with posi-grip traction
Colors: Black, Red, Blue


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Asics. Always.


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> .While your pax heads to the door and starts yanking on the lever before you've unlocked it, not understanding why it's not open.


Once in a while they'll pull the handle while I'm verifying their identity, but they figure it our pretty quickly.

Well over 1K rides, and never a mistaken identity, never extra pax sneaking in, and no highly inebriated people hopping in.

And no pax throwing crap in my trunk, scuffing and damaging, and no pax slamming the trunk shut!

It's well worth it!

And one last thing, when you play it by the book, the pax have greater respect for you, your vehicle, and your possessions. By maintaining control of their access to your vehicle, you've established who's in control, even if it only sinks in subconsciously.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

james725 said:


> Just wanted to say if you are one of those Uber/lyft drivers that wear sandals you are a genuine piece of shiiit .... karma will come around for you


Lol


----------



## Jamez400 (Apr 22, 2017)

Adidas Goodyears have been light on my foot


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

james725 said:


> Just wanted to say if you are one of those Uber/lyft drivers that wear sandals you are a genuine piece of shiiit .... karma will come around for you


Why? It's hot in LA! Sandals are required.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> I suppose girls like pedicures. I couldn't imagine sitting in a salon and someone messing with my feet, yech, that's sounds positively eerie (and horrific for the manicurist ). I'm so glad I was born a dude.


Dudes come in the salon all the time for both pedicures and manicures... it's very relaxing.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Any shoe will do, as long as it doesn't smell!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

ratethis said:


> Dudes come in the salon all the time for both pedicures and manicures... it's very relaxing.


What about Brazilian wax?


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

ScUbertDoobert said:


> You get out and help with luggage?


Right? I'm sharing a ride, I ain't your butler, attendant, or nurses assistant.



Andretti said:


> I roll up with my doors locked, verifying identity through the pass side rear window rolled down. If the pax has anything belonging in the trunk, I manually open my driver's door only, with the other doors remaining locked, while I exit and open the trunk manually with my key.
> 
> This way I completely control access to my trunk, and to the passenger compartment.
> 
> Then I go back around and open the door locks using the button on the driver's door, as I hop back in the driver's seat.


This should be in the Uber bible. You also weed out the nasties before starting a trip.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> What about Brazilian wax?


Uh not as relaxing, unless your into the whole wax thing


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Bare feet. My toes need to breath and it is my car.


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

Nothing less than a tuxedo and polished patent leather shoes. This is too important for anything less. We’re making far too much money per ride ($3, $4? - sometime $8). If anyone is wearing less they should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

For shoes I recommend Vionic foot ware they are a orthopedic type shoe that helps your ankles stay strait they are ultra light and breath well. Please note it takes about 5 days to break in these shoes just use the a couple hours a day for a week and you will be good to go.


----------



## Omnispo (Mar 7, 2016)

https://www.rei.com/rei-garage/product/110088/keen-newport-h2-sandals-mens


----------



## day tripper yeah... (Dec 21, 2015)

ummmm....slippers.....duh! uggs preferably...


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Not sandals.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Are tennis shoes the standard? Or "dress shoe"?


I wore flip flops a lot when I used to uber. Not a big deal at all never once did they cause me to possibly lose control.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Something breathable with memory foam while pulling all nighters.
During hot weekend afternoons, Jesus Shoes. Its already hot. No point in making yourself uncomfortable.



james725 said:


> Just wanted to say if you are one of those Uber/lyft drivers that wear sandals you are a genuine piece of shiiit .... karma will come around for you


Why you crying?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

For a long day driving, I prefer high performance huaraches.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I like boots.
They are comfortable. Dont restrict circulation. Slip on and off
Provide ankle support. Good for 14 hours with foot on accelerator or poised over brake. Durable heal that wont round from 14 hours pivoting between brake and accelerator.
Look polished.
And . . . have STEEL TOE for " SPECIAL PASSENGERS".
Also great for climbing iron and working in shipyards.

( that little pointy steel toe is good for More than denting skulls and breaking ribs. Gives great toe hold climbing )

The only people who get to see them are getting their bags loaded or unloaded.

Also great spot to tuck my stainless Ruger .357 snub nose into.
Can hardly notice bulge under jeans.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

I can't afford shoes until Uber raises rates. Still hoping, but still shoeless.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

james725 said:


> Just wanted to say if you are one of those Uber/lyft drivers that wear sandals you are a genuine piece of shiiit .... karma will come around for you


I wear sandals sometimes but I am a lady with tidy feet, so it's okay.


----------



## RipCityWezay (May 12, 2017)

I’ve been dinged for professionalism for these bad boys but I’m drivin you around. You don’t get to see my J’s!


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

wow never thought about this! Race car drivers can drive those long round and round drives without fatigue, this must be the answer! Where can I get these?



PapaPaul said:


> Official Formula One racing shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This requires socks or not?



Omnispo said:


> https://www.rei.com/rei-garage/product/110088/keen-newport-h2-sandals-mens


Come on guys and gals, name drop some shoe stores near me, I'm in Baltimore! Is DSW or Famous Footwear any good?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Urbanappalachian said:


> wow never thought about this! Race car drivers can drive those long round and round drives without fatigue, this must be the answer! Where can I get these?
> 
> This requires socks or not?
> 
> Come on guys and gals, name drop some shoe stores near me, I'm in Baltimore! Is DSW or Famous Footwear any good?


Big 5 clearance section


----------



## GMCboy (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

Goduckies said:


> Happy to say James I wear flip flops nobody has ever cared... was in a suit for 15 years enjoying not wearing that!


You wore a suit on your feet for 15 years? Must of made you mad enough at the general public to endanger them by wearing flip flops.


----------



## Max Weber (Mar 4, 2015)

I guess tohunt4me and I are the only ones who wear boots. I wear timberland chukka style boots (lower ankle for better range of motion). I can go forever in timberlands without foot fatigue.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## Mido toyota (Nov 1, 2015)

What's the next thread question Should I start A thread with best pants or best boxers to to wear for long hours driving


----------



## Max Weber (Mar 4, 2015)

Mido toyota said:


> What's the next thread question Should I start A thread with best pants or best boxers to to wear for long hours driving


Depends


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Andretti said:


> I roll up with my doors locked, verifying identity through the pass side rear window rolled down. If the pax has anything belonging in the trunk, I manually open my driver's door only, with the other doors remaining locked, while I exit and open the trunk manually with my key.
> 
> This way I completely control access to my trunk, and to the passenger compartment.
> 
> Then I go back around and open the door locks using the button on the driver's door, as I hop back in the driver's seat.


what are you driving. Mine either locks oe unlocks all doors, no selectivity



day tripper yeah... said:


> ummmm....slippers.....duh! uggs preferably...[/QUOTE


----------



## Autofahrer (Oct 25, 2017)

Teva Men's Katavi Thong Outdoor Sandal. Amazon size 11 $28.00 very comfortable.


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

Tom Harding said:


> what are you driving. Mine either locks oe unlocks all doors, no selectivity


I unlock the driver's door manually, not electrically, for this maneuver. I physically pull the mechanical lock knob using my hand, to unlock it.

And my trunk takes a regular key, just like a house door-lock.

I also keep a spare key in my pants pocket at all times. I don't leave home without it. I once accidentally hit the electronic door lock button as I exited to do this very maneuver at ORD, and not realizing it I absentmindedly closed the now locked door! Meaning I was locked out! That spare key saved me some heartache, and the pax never seemed to catch on to my screw-up.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

In the summer I sometimes drive barefoot, with a pair of flip-flops on the floor to slip on when I need to get out of the car to load pax luggage so they don't fork up the rear bumper.

I now have a pair of $20 Big 5 sneakers which look like they have leather uppers but in fact do not. They are plastic imitation leather. Non-breathable, so my feet start to smell quite cheesy after a few hours' driving. I drive UberX and Lyft though so I don't see that it's an issue.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

A woman in Tennessee ran a marathon in three inch heels.


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> *In the summer I sometimes drive barefoot, with a pair of flip-flops on the floor to slip on when I need to get out of the car to* load pax luggage so they don't fork up the rear bumper.
> 
> I now have a pair of $20 Big 5 sneakers which look like they have leather uppers but in fact do not. They are plastic imitation leather. Non-breathable, so my feet start to smell quite cheesy after a few hours' driving. I drive UberX and Lyft though so I don't see that it's an issue.


This is just so San_Fran_Freaking_Cisco!


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## tyesquire (May 15, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Except when you get out to help with luggage etc.


Flips flops and full leg tattoos driving Select and still have 9.2-9.4 rating. Apparently they are more concerned with my car and driving abilities


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> Low cut Converse Chuck Taylor All Stars.


I have a pair of pink and black Converse. Every so often someone will notice them while I'm driving and say something. Especially businessmen, oddly enough. I Love my kicks...


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

outface said:


> Bare feet. My toes need to breath and it is my car.
> View attachment 169296


Same. Only time I don't drive barefoot is when it's wet. I've gotten out and helped load or unload luggage with bare feet. Never got downrated for it.mMy sober travelers are some of my highest rated/tipped rides of them all. This entire summer, the only time I wore anything on my feet, working or not, was when I had to go into a store. My feet were happy. If it's warm, I keep sandals under the seat in case I need to slip them on, or if it's cold, I just go with comfy slippers in case I need to go into a store. When it rains, I guess I just let myself suffer with actual shoes.

I also feel like I have much finer speed and braking control bare feet, tbh. It's harder to make small adjustments with some rigid shoe in the way.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

pax has no idea. Welcome to my world.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

I recommend RUNNING SHOES. Running shoes have the correct "heel" for operating the accelerator pedal best.


----------



## kendraallen (Jun 6, 2018)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Are tennis shoes the standard? Or "dress shoe"?


in my opinion tennis shoes are standard


----------



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

ScUbertDoobert said:


> You get out and help with luggage?


I get out and help with luggage because most pax cannot find the handle to open the back, and most importantly, I want to make sure my car doesn't get damaged in any way.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Saucony sneakers or barefoot, slipping them on or off tucking them under my seat.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> A woman in Tennessee ran a marathon in three inch heels.


Tough women in Tenn. !


----------

